# Sammons Roylan Excercise tubing



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Is Sammons Roylan Excercise tubing the orange dub tubing? http://www.healthproductsforyou.com/p-26035-sammons-rolyan-tubing.html

It seems to be on sale right now. I am looking at using it with .38 lead or 9mm, or equivalent steel. Sale price seems good. Anyone with experience with this tubing please chime in green or orange and suitable ammo sizes.

Thanks for your time,

VS


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is Dub Dub. I lost the reference I had to the levels.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I think 2 was orange and green was middle ground.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, that's dubdub. Orange is level 2, green is level 3. Nice prices on there.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

yup, thats dubdub

orange seems about right for what you have in mind, green is best suited for 12-14 mm lead for what ive heard.

prices seem very reasonable too, good find!

cheers, remco


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmations.

VS


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

people say its not dub dub but im pretty sure it is


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> yup, thats dubdub
> 
> orange seems about right for what you have in mind, green is best suited for 12-14 mm lead for what ive heard.
> 
> ...


I agree. I believe you can compare orange to Thera tube yellow and the green to Thera band red.


----------

